# Off the Ropes (Mature content and language)



## JayRiggs (May 4, 2014)

This is a love story, based off of a series of dreams I had. It surrounds a 23 year old who falls in love with a 46 year old ex boxer with mafia ties. Its in the early stages and I ended abruptly because I fell asleep, but feedback is appreciated before I continue

Renee and her boyfriend, Zach, sat on the couch together, watching a movie.

Zach turned to her, “Babe, I’m bored. I think I’m going to go to the gym. I have a fight coming up and need to get with John. I’ve kind of been ducking him lately.”

Renee let a sly grin creep up her mouth and put her hand on the back of Zach’s neck, running her fingers through his short hair. “And why have you been skipping your workouts, dear?” She kissed him and started laughing.

He ran his hands up and down her back, taking her bottom lip between his teeth. “I’ve been preoccupied.”

“I can’t imagine why, boxing is ever so important you.” She pulled back and tried to keep a straight face,but broke down laughing.

“Well, it was. That was before you finally decided I’d be a better boyfriend than best friend. I still can’t believe it.” He brushed a strand of hair out of her face.

“Believe what?”

“Four years of me watching you go through asshole after asshole. Sitting there seething over your new guy who didn’t deserve you. I never thought I’d get this chance.”

“Well you did. Now shut up about it and kiss me.” She pushed him on his back and laid on top of him, running her hands under his shirt, feeling his abs and smiling to herself.

“There’s nothing more I’d rather do, but I can’t keep avoiding my trainer. He’ll kill me. And trust me, he can.”

“Yeah? Did he used to fight?”

Zach sat up and rubbed his face. “Oh yeah. Johnny was in the highest league before you go pro. He’s really good. He’s a little older now, about 46, but he fights in a recreational league with some guys his age. He’s kind of short, but he’s huge. Mean bastard too. His wife left him and he hasn’t been right since, so I hear.”

“Sounds scary.” Her grin mocked him. She hoped Zach didn’t noticed how intrigued she was. She was a sucker for a badass. She had a textbook bad-boy complex.

“Shut your mouth. I’m gonna throw you in that ring with him and see how brave you are. Well, better not. He’ll probably hit on you. You’re his type.”

“Oh? And what type is that?”

“Short, well built, scrappy, big mouth, cocky.”

She punched him in his shoulder. “Don’t sugar coat it. That doesn’t even make me sound like your type.”

“Knock it off. You know I love that about you.”

“Nice save. Let’s go.”

They walked into the gym and Zach cringed at the sound of Johnny’s voice, booming at another fighter in the ring, a kid a little younger than Zach, no older than 18. “What the hell is wrong with you? Get your god damn hands up. You’re never gonna win a fight just trying to weave.”

The kid held his arms up at his sides. “I’m tryin coach.”

“I’m gonna get in there in a minute and tell you the only way to stop me from clockin you is by blocking. None of that bob and weave bullshit. You’ll get eaten alive with no hand speed like that. You want that?”

He hesitated and sighed. “No…”

“Then get your head in the game!” Johnny walked over to Zach, mumbling “Jesus Christ, kid’s a lost cause.”

Zach reached his hand out. “What’s up man? How you been?”

“The question is where the hell have you been. My best fighter punkin out on me?”

“I’ve uh...been a little busy.” He nodded over to Renee, who was standing behind him
She tried to hide her stare, she really did. John was the most attractive man she’d ever met. He stood about 5’6, but his body language read 6’8. He had a natural wide stance, the focal point of that stance being his bulging shoulders, accented by the black wife beater he had on. His waist was narrow, giving his upper body a “V” shape. Even through his gray sweatpants, she could tell his legs were just as powerful as his shoulders and arms. And he wore it on every inch of him. He knew he looked good and he knew he had every reason to be cocky.

His hair was cut short, into a fade with hair coming down on his forehead just a little. A little bit of gray blended in with the black on his temples, the same way it did through his goatee and 5’oclock shadow. She loved a distinguished man. But his eyes were what she really couldn’t pull away from. They were green enough to make pure emerald look dull. The color wasn’t the only thing that got her. They looked tired, like they’d seen the gates of hell and their host fought his way back more than once. She wanted to know what made them that way. But he gave off an impression that no one figured that out all that easily.

Her trance was broken by Johnny’s deep voice, made a little gruff from years of smoking and yelling at his fighters the way he just was. “Who’s this pretty thing?” She heard a slight trace of a New Jersey accent, which only added to his bad-boy appeal and it was enough to make her buckle in the middle of the gym.

Zach stood tall and proud. “This is my girl, Renee.” He turned to her, “Ren, this is..”

Johnny cut him off, stepping between him and her, extending his hand. “John Cutler.”

She took his hand and couldn’t hide her smile anymore. “Hi.” She cursed herself. “Hi? Jesus, how old am I, ten? Say something that doesn’t make you look like you’re drooling over this guy.”

Johnny chuckled. He knew what he was doing to her. “So what’s a doll like you doing in a place with all these vulgar, obnoxious guys, huh? Present company excluded.”

Zach piped up, “She knows a lot about boxing, Johnny. She could probably kick my ass, she’s tough. She’ll hold her own in here.”

Johnny arched an eyebrow at her. He didn’t know it then, but she had a weak spot for a such a sly, cocky expression on a man. “I believe it. You look like a little spitfire.” She looked like a lot more than that to him. She wasn’t big. About 5 feet in shoes. But she was toned for her size, and had a set of shoulders of her own. She wasn’t bulky or masculine, but confident and had the build of a serious athlete. Most women crossed their arms or found some way to get small in front of him. Not her. She stood wide and open. It drove him wild that he didn’t intimidate her.

Her auburn hair, pulled up in a messy bun, perfectly accented her hazel eyes. He’d never seen eyes like hers. There was a golden-brown starburst around the pupil that blended into a dark green toward the outside. Staring into them had him instantly captivated. He wanted his hands on every inch of her muscular frame, but he shook his head once to break up the fantasy running rampant in the back of his mind.

She saw it and knew exactly why he did it. “Oh, I am.” She let out a coy yet cocky chuckle, “I can handle myself around a guy like you. I don’t spook easily, tough guy.”

Johnny straightened his shoulders even more, cleared his throat, and looked at Zach. “Suit up and get in the ring with Mick. He’s gonna take you through your workout today.”

“I thought you were going to?” Zach looked confused.

“Well, change of plans kid. I want to watch from the outside of the ring so I can pay better attention and tweak your game. You got a fight in three weeks.”

Zach nodded and walked back into the locker room. Renee went to follow him. Johnny grabbed her arm. “There’s nothing for you in there, doll. Stay out here with me.”

“Why would I do that?”

“Don’t act so tough. Come on. I wanna get to know you a little. You caught my attention, baby.” He wore a smile that could charm the devil himself into giving Johnny anything he wanted.

“I’m not your baby.” She pulled her arm out of his hand and tried to look mad at him. But that cock-eyed grin could make her smile in the middle of a war zone. It crept up, she looked at the ground.

“You wanna be. Don’t talk to the floor either. Look at me when you’re talking to me.” He stepped even closer to her, widening his stance.

“I don’t do eye contact.”

“Why? Cause someone might see behind them?”

“Exactly. They’d have to be pretty lucky.” This conversation was taking a very uncomfortable turn. She shifted her weight from one leg to the other and put her right hand on her left shoulder. Her tell-tale sign of wanting distance. Johnny didn’t know it, but he’d see much more of that later.

“Or know what they were looking for.I wouldn’t mind staring into those pretty things for a while.”

“My boyfriend likes doing that too.” A playful punch on the shoulder broke the touch barrier between them. It felt more natural than she anticipated. Like she’d done it and would do it a million more times.

“Hey, forget him. He aint doin you right. Not like a real man could.”

“Oh, like you?” She scoffed. “What’s wrong with Zach?”

He held his hands up at his sides. “Whoa, don’t get all hot and bothered, sweetheart. There’s nothing wrong with him. He’s a good kid. He’s just not right for you. That’s all.” That stupid grin ruined any chance he had of looking genuinely concerned that he offended her. So did the slight chuckle he tried to bury down in his chest.

“And you would know what is?” She crossed her arms over her chest.

“Yes I would know. I do know. Let me take you out and I’ll show you. You need a man in your life, love. Not some soft kid like that. I can tell you need a strong personality. Confidence and strength is sexy to you. And I got it. Plus this set of shoulders I got on me isn’t hurting my chances.” His bicep flexed when he reached behind his head and scratched his neck.

“Don’t do that.  I know you have big arms. You don’t have to show me. You’re a little monster aren’t you? Remind me not to feed you after midnight.”

“Baby, I got an ego the size of this country. It’s just a matter of finding the right woman to stroke it. What do you think, kid?” He was smiling from ear to ear. When he realized it, he also realized he hadn’t smiled like that since his wife left him and he wanted more of what made that smile happen. This was a game and he was going to have fun playing it before he won. She wouldn’t be easy, but a lion always loved the chase as much as the prize.

“I’m not sure I want to stroke anything of yours.” She couldn’t hold back her laugh then.

He leaned back and covered his mouth with his fist. “Oh shit, she’s sharp too. Damn baby, you don’t fuck around. I love a woman that can give me just as much shit as I can give her.”

She opened her mouth to respond, but Zach stepped in the ring and walked over to John, clearing his throat. “I’m ready.”

John snapped back to the world around him. “Alright, go a couple slow rounds with Mick. Pick it up after about 5 minutes. Go full speed then. He can take it. I want you to work on your inside game.” He looked over and Renee, who looked a little confused. Zach walked away and he arched an eyebrow at her. “Having a hard time keeping up with the talk, doll?”

“Hell no. I’m just wondering why you’re trying to work on his inside game. He’s not a power fighter. He needs to go in from the outside and move, he’s quick. Jabs, straights, crosses.”

Johnny was stunned. He just leaned on the outer edge of the ring and stared at her, dumbfounded. “You tryin to tell me how to train my fighters?”

“No, not at all. I’m just saying he’s not a power hitter. He can’t do that whole ‘bulldog’ thing. He’s got a swift stance. He won’t just plant his feet and throw punches like you’re asking. He’s a basketball player, he’s going to want to use his feet.”

“Exactly why I’m telling him to work on his inside game.” He scoffed at her. Trying to play it cool, like she was wrong.

She wasn’t. “I’m just saying you should stick to what he’s good at.”

“I’m just saying you should shut up and let me do my job.” The wink and grin he gave her was nothing short of challenging.

“Maybe I’m saying you’re a hack. Maybe this is all a show.”

“What?” The gap between them grew smaller. All she had to do was lean forward on her toes about two inches and she could rest her forehead on his chest.

“Sure. You pretending to be all big and bad, all a show.” The distance remained the same.

He scoffed. “Oh, doll. You’ve got it so twisted.”

“You don’t scare me.” His cologne was intoxicating. For a brief second, she pictured catching a trail of it on her clothes at randoms times of the day from them being wrapped up in each other the night before. Then she wondered what the hell she was thinking. “Are you wearing Calvin Klein?”

He looked surprised, “Yeah, Euphoria. How’d you know?”

“Because I wear Euphoria for women.”

“Any woman who can pick out this cologne out of the hundreds most of the tools your age wear must be a pretty classy broad.” He winked at her. “And I noticed yours the minute you were close to me. Sexy.” The gap between them shrunk another inch.

In the back of her mind, she wondered where picked up the same speech patterns as the guys in the mafia movies and the real-life mobsters she watched and studied so much. Men don’t just pick up on that. She thought maybe he watched too many gangster movies, but something about the way he carried himself told her otherwise. Something in the pit of her stomach hope it was more than that, too. “Well aren’t we cute, wearing matching cologne and perfume.”

“Well, you’re adorable. And I think you’d look even better on my arm, babe. Stunning, fiery little lioness like yourself.” He sat down on the edge of the ring with his back on the ropes, suggesting that she do the same with a subtle nod.

She wavered for a second, wondering if her boyfriend would notice that she was sitting with her back to him. She was supposed to be watching him train, she needed to remember that. She needed to pretend that there wasn’t something she’d never pull her eyes off of if she could sitting an inch away. Standing would suffice, for now. “So that would make you a lion then?”

“Wouldn’t you like to know.”

“I think you’d like me to like to know.”
“Hey, don’t get all rhetorical on me now. I’ve been hit in the head a lot, baby, talk slow and use small words.” That low, rumbling chuckle escaped his throat. Maybe he really was the lion she needed.

“It may be a little hard for you to keep up then, slick. I’m a writer. Big words are kind of my thing.” That low, masculine laugh of his was still ringing in her ears. She spoke just a bit louder to drown it out. “I’m going to school to teach college English and writing.”

“Hold on, hold on. You’re lying to me now, you gotta be.”

“Why would I lie about that?” Zach didn’t matter anymore. She sat down next to him.

That half-cocked grin grew into a full ear-to-ear smile. Her perfume sent a wave of desire through his entire body. He smoothed down the hair on his arm and back of his neck before it could stand up to the point where she could see it. “Ain’t no way…”

She cut him off. “Isn’t any way.”

He stopped and stared at her, rolling his eyes. “Maybe you’re not lying. Fine. There isn’t any way you have such a bangin body and the brains to match. Something’s gotta be…”

“Has to be.”

He pushed into her shoulder with his own. “Alright, alright. You’re straight up. Something has to be wrong with you. Come on, what is it. What’s the big flaw? Just tell me now and save me the time of falling for you and then finding out on my own. Spare me.”

“I have a pretty big temper.”

“A woman that doesn’t back down is one of the biggest things I look for in a woman.” That smile never faded.

She rolled her eyes. She tried to think of something, anything, that could scare him away. She tried to come up with something that sent him running so she didn’t have to make the decision between him and her boyfriend. “I’m a little beat up from my past relationships. It takes me a long time to let a guy in.”

“Baby, the baggage from my love life could fill a warehouse. And I got...I have time. I’m a patient guy when it comes to women. You’re a delicate breed.” Everything had to be so primal with him. A textbook alpha male.

“I’m very independent. I hate needy guys and I have a tendency to feel crowded very quick out of nowhere and push guys away. I value my space.” She was running out of stops to pull out.
Fighters are naturally persistent. John was no exception. “Hey, I’m a grown man. I don’t want someone to babysit and I don’t need a woman to hold my hand through everything. There’s a difference between being a couple and being attached at the hip.”

“You just don’t quit, do you?” The butterflies in her stomach felt like they were ready to flutter up into her throat.

“Not since the first day I laced up my gloves. Here. Put your number in my phone. I want to talk to you more. Outside of this loud ass place.”

“John...I have a boyfriend. He’s really good to me. He’s been my best friend for years now. He knows what I’ve been through with other guys and he’d never…”

He set his phone down on her thigh, holding his hand there just a second longer than he had to. “You didn’t start that with “he’s my boyfriend and I love him” even though you could have. You wanna talk to me too. Admit it. Come on. I’m not that good at admitting this kinda shit either. But you’re doing something to me, doll. And I like it. Come on. Give an old dog like me a chance to learn he’s not outta the game. Please.”

“You’re not an old dog. You’re incredibly handsome.” Her eyes never left the floor.

“What’d I tell you about looking at the floor when you’re talking to me? And come on, let me show you what no man ever even thought about showing you. We aren’t that different. You’ve had to fight your whole life. I like that about you, but I wanna change that too.”

The feeling in her chest was like nothing she felt before. She wanted everything from him. Everything about his past, every horrible thing he went through, every bit of his affection and love. Playing it cool the way she was trying would only work for so long. She’d ride it out a bit. “Fine. I’ll text you every now and then but that isn’t me promising I’m going to up and leave my boyfriend for you.” She put her number in his phone.

“We’ll see. I’ll win you over. Just text me first, when you can. I’d hate to get you in trouble.”

“You’re lying. You’d love that.”

His hand stayed wrapped around hers as he took his phone back. “Yeah, but I didn’t have to say it. That just makes me sound like a cocky asshole.”

“You are a cocky asshole.”

“As the king of the concrete jungle should be baby. Brooklyn needs a tough, brilliant, gorgeous queen like yourself.”

“Oh, so you run the city now too?” She wished she didn’t have to drop her hand from his grip, but Zach would be finishing his workout soon.

“Got the keys to it and everything. You’ll learn if you ever let me take you out.” He patted his pants pocket for good measure, as if he really believed he had a universal key to every door in Brooklyn.

Sounds shady.” 

“You don’t know the half of it doll. I’m the man your parents warned you about.” He was playing to her bad-boy complex and it was only half of a joke. His rap sheet was longer than Renee was tall.

“Oh, don’t flatter yourself, dear.” The indifference she tried to force onto her face was fading fast.

“What do you mean? Honey, I’ve got quite the past.”

“I know there’s a lover in there somewhere. You’ve been hurt and it scared him away. But he’s there. You’re not all that tough when it comes to a woman you’re really into.”

Being read this easily was so foreign to him. “How the hell do you know that? Where would you ever get a stupid idea like..”

“Your eyes.” For the first time, she really locked onto them with her own.

It sent chills down his spine. “What about them?”

“They’re screaming for a chance to let that love and compassion out again.” She didn’t chuckle or look at the floor this time. She wasn’t joking or giving him a hard time. Some compassion and seriousness slipped out of her voice, she wanted him to know she meant it. Maybe she even wanted him to know that she felt for him and wouldn’t think he was less of a man for it like he thought everyone else would. 

He opened his mouth to respond, but nothing came out. Thankfully, Zach was finished with his workout and walked up to the two of them. “Hey kid.” Johnny patted him on the shoulder. “Nice job. I’ll get back with you in the next couple days and tell you what we need to work on. Get some rest. We’re gonna start goin hard here pretty soon.”

Zach was being a lot shorter with him than when they started. “Yeah, sure. No problem.” He turned to Renee. “You ready to go?” 

She shot a look over to John. She knew something was wrong. Did he see the way they were sitting together? Did she have a look on her face that gave away the fact that she was interested? She didn’t want to find out, but she knew she would. Zach never hesitated to complain. “Yeah baby, I’m ready. Let’s go home. Bye John, it was nice meeting you.”

“Yeah kid, it was. I’ll see you around.” The look on Renee’s face let him know that he needed to lay off, so he did. He turned around and walked over to another fighter without a second look. Despite what he said, he didn’t want to be the reason she had to deal with anymore aggravation. She looked like she’d had her fair share of it already. He wouldn’t be the reason she got it from her boyfriend too. 

Zach was quiet in the car. Renee wanted to ask what was wrong but she thought she knew already. There was going to be a fight and she wanted to stall it as long as possible. Ever since she agreed to date Zach, he was so happy that he clung to her for dear life. He was so afraid of going back to just being her friend that it led to being possessive. That was something Renee would not tolerate for long. The last thing she could stand in a relationship was a guy being clingy, but the list of jerks she had been through in the past couple years made her settle down and give him a break. He was really good to her and he loved her to the end of the world. Maybe if she told herself that that was enough over and over, she’d believe it too. His jealousy had good intentions behind it, she knew that. But sometimes it was just too much. 

Zach sighed and broke the tension. “So what the fuck was that?”

“Here we go….”

“Yeah here we go. What the hell was that?” He gripped the steering wheel tighter.

“Are you really jealous of me talking to someone twice my age? Jesus, Zach.” She lit a cigarette, a sign that her patience was slipping away. 

“You’re exactly his type. He’s a smooth talker. He can talk any god damn woman he wants to into sleeping with him. He wants you, it was written all over his face. And if I didn’t know you better I’d say…”

“Apparently you don’t know me better! He can want me until he’s blue in the face, but…”

“But nothing. Stay the fuck away from him.” He looked at her and waited for a reaction. Even he couldn’t believe he was being that bold. 

“You are the last person that’s going to lay rules on me like that. I’ll talk to whoever the hell I want.” They pulled into her driveway. “Go home.”

“What?”

“Stay at your own house tonight. You pissed me off. You’re smothering me again. I need my space and the last thing I want to do is hang around with you tonight.”

“Baby, come on. I’m sorry. I know you’d never cheat on me. I love you.” He grabbed her arm.

She pulled it away. “No, Zach. Go home. You’re so clingy sometimes. I can’t deal with it and I find it really immature. You know that. I warned you from the start. You’ve even seen me break up with guys for that shit. Knock it off.” 

“Baby, no. Don’t say that. You don’t mean that. You’re not going to leave are you?” He nearly had tears in his eyes.

“This is what I’m talking about. You’re about to cry because I’m mad at you. Just go home. I need to be by myself for a little while. You tried to be all big and bad just a minute ago. Being a big man telling me who I can and can’t talk to and now you’re about to cry because I said I don’t like something about you. I see right through that bullshit. Just go. Please. I’ll call you tomorrow or something.” She got out of the car and shut the door, leaving him no room to beg anymore. 

Renee didn’t even look back as she walked into her house, greeted by her Airedale Terrier, Capo. No matter how upset she was, he always put a smile on her face. They went outside and she lit up her fourth cigarette in a half hour. Zach really got to her this time, more than usual, and she couldn’t figure out why. The image of John putting his number in her phone burned into the back of her mind. She was starting to think he was right. That she was with a boy when she could be with a man. His offer ran through her mind over and over again until she finally caved and texted him.  

“Hey tough guy ” 

“Renee?” His response came quicker than she could set her phone down.

“Do you give your number to that many girls to where you’d have to ask?” 

“Not at all dear. I knew you’d be texting me pretty soon. I still got it huh?” 

She laughed and shook her head. “I guess so. How’s the rest of your night going?”

“Alright. None of my other fighters could get their asses in gear so I worked out on my own. I guess I was a little pissed off...I went a little too hard and tore my shoulder up. Guess the old man doesn’t know when to slow down. How about you? Where’s your dude?”

“At home…”

“I was under the impression you two lived together.”
“Not officially, but most of his stuff is here. He doesn’t go back to his parents’ house very much, but I sent him home tonight. I told you, I need my space every now and then. I wasn’t lying.”

“Something tells me he got sent home for a bigger reason.” It was like he was sitting next to her. 

She wondered how he knew that. “Yeah, he pissed me off so I sent him home and then he started whining and begging me to let him stay.”

“Can I ask what he did wrong? Or is it none of my business?”

“Wouldn’t you like to know...” 

“You can talk to me any time you want, doll. I’m all ears when it comes to you. What’s up?”

“You’re all something. It was about you and I ‘getting too close’ I guess. He tried to finally grow a pair and tell me I wasn’t to talk to you anymore.”

“So that’s why you told him to fuck off?” 

“I told him he wouldn’t give me an ultimatum like that. Then I told him he was being too possessive and clingy and reminded him that I’ve left guys for that. Then that big bravado he had faded quick and he got all whiney and scared I was gonna leave him too and begged me to let him stay and told me he loved me with tears in his eyes. I basically called him a bitch and told him to go home.” She couldn’t believe she was being so open with him already. It really wasn’t his business but she felt better talking to him. She was short on friends lately, she didn’t have anyone to vent to anymore but Zach. 

“Atta girl. You don’t take any shit do you? Seems like you can see through bullshit a mile away on a foggy morning. ”

“You’re stupid.”

“You’re laughing right now though, right?”

“I am.”

“Then I’ll take being stupid to get that smile to come out. It really is stunning, you know that right?”

“I guess.”  She looked at the ground, smiling. Even though he wasn’t around, she was still embarrassed. 

“Oh come on. You know it. I know you know you’re a knockout. You’re cocky and it drives me out of my mind. So what else did that little shit say about today?”
“Watch yourself. We didn’t break up yet. He said you’ll say anything you want to charm a woman into bed. He made you out to be a player. Is that true? Are you really like that?” Her stomach dropped as she waited for an answer. She didn’t want it to be true, and she knew she could tell if his response was a lie just to make her feel better. 

“Do I come off that way?”

“You’re charming as hell. You could have any woman you want and you act like you know it. You’re cocky and tough and while it’s sexy, that doesn’t really come off as a guy capable of being in love to most women. I saw something different in you though.”

“You saw right, sweetheart. I don’t want you to run away cause you think I’m some womanizing prick. I normally don’t do this but...I’m a lover. I’ve loved two women in my life with everything I had and they both ended in me wishing I wouldn’t wake up when I went to bed at night. That’s why I act the way I do. My wife and I got a divorce five years ago and it damn near killed me. I’ve dated one or two women since but nothing came of it. I was too hollowed out and beat up. I haven’t been with anyone for about four years now. I talk a big game to women, sure. I flirt a lot, but it’s all just for fun. It’s rare a woman catches my attention and makes me think she’s worth the risk of going through what I did again. Until you came along that is….”

She had no idea how to respond. She knew there was something deeper in John that was dying to come out of hiding, but hearing him say it threw her off a bit. “Aw, honey. I’m sorry. I knew there was more to you than the way you were acting. I just knew it. Can I ask what happened with those two women?” 

“I’ll just say I lost the first love of my life in college and then my wife...well, she just fell out of love and started treating me like shit. I genuinely believe she hated me during the last six months of our marriage. But I’d rather talk about it in person, another time. It’ll be kinda rough. I don’t just spit that out to everyone I meet.” 

While she was trying to read John’s messages, she got seven texts from Zach about five minutes apart. None of which she responded to. She didn’t even look at them, she was too busy hanging on John’s every word. “God, Zach just texted me seven times, begging for me to call him or let him come back.”

“Want me to beat him up? Haha”

“As much as I know you could, I don’t want to be an accomplice to murder. He is kinda soft and you’re...well...not.” Complimenting him couldn’t come that easily. 

“I hope you know if you were my girl, I’d kill anyone that ever laid a hand on you. I know I’m an aggressive guy. And I’m not scared of any man and I will fight him if the situation calls for it. And I have damn near killed guys in the ring. But the only way I’d ever touch you is with passion, love and compassion. I hope you don’t think I get off on being rough with women.”

She smiled at the thought of him holding her. “Never thought that for a second. So you’re telling me you’re capable of being all gentle and tender? Big bad John Cutler?”

“When it comes to my woman, always baby. God, I’m really feelin that work out. I hate to admit it, but I may have pushed it too hard. My shoulder is trashed and I tend to forget that when I’m working off being pissed. I think I’m gonna have a drink and lay down. If I stop texting you, I fell asleep.I’ve been getting a little worn out lately.”

Sympathy wasn’t typically her first thought, but she felt bad for him. “Aw, baby. Why so tired? Have you eaten anything?”

“A little. Microwave and easy stuff lately. I haven’t had much of an appetite lately. I don’t really eat when I’m this exhausted. I don’t know what’s going on. I only sleep a couple hours a night anymore. This may sound really stupid, but I hate sleeping alone. So I usually end up passing out drunk on the couch. I hate sleeping alone in the bedroom me and my wife spent all those years in. Just seems dark and empty now. Wow. I really don’t complain this much. That’s the liquor, babe, I’m sorry. I’m not this much of a bitch, usually.”

“Stop it. You’re not being a bitch. You’re a human being, tough guy. Sounds like you need at least a week of resting and being babied and spoiled to recharge, huh?”

“Babied? Absolutely not.”

She found herself laughing again. “Come on now. Don’t be like that. You know it sounds appealing”

“Maybe if I knew what you considered being babied.”

“I’m talking a home-cooked meal like steak or alfredo, not getting out of bed before one in the afternoon.”

“I’m intrigued but you’re gonna have to do better than that.”

She rose to the challenge. “You need to just stay in bed all day and get your shoulder iced up and massaged and your back tickled until you fall asleep and then wake up to another home cooked meal and cuddle up on the couch and watch a game or a movie until you’re ready for bed. For at least a couple of days.”

“My back tickled huh?” That one caught his attention real quick.

“Yeah, just laying on your stomach and getting your back scratched all lightly and slowly.” She found herself wishing that she was the one doing it to him harder than she planned for. 

“Don’t tease me like that now, beautiful. Do you know any women willing to do all of this amazing shit and not ask for the world in return and isn’t a complete bitch?”

Her response was wrong. She knew that, she was with someone. But she couldn’t help it. “I give pretty good massages.”

“Now you’re really teasing me. Come on, that’s not fair. You’re spoken for.”

“I didn’t say it was going to be me. I’m simply stating I give really good massages. Just a fact.” 

“Now you’re really fuckin with my head. I’m gettin a little deep into my drink, doll. And even deeper into my couch. I’ll text you when I wake up.”


----------



## b_ann16 (May 17, 2014)

Hmmm, I liked it a lot. The sexual tension between these two is pretty impressive, along with their chemistry. For me, it was a little quick on how it all went down with she's got a boyfriend and then she walks in and bam there's someone else, but I understand that it's kind of a one-shot. 

I liked the line about the doors of hell. Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TaraLin (May 28, 2014)

I definitely think this has potential. I feel it was a bit rushed. Pieces of the conversation between John and Renee could possibly happen after a few more meetings, instead of five minutes after they met each other. 

There were a few punctuation mistakes, but other than that, nothing major jumped out at me.


----------



## JayRiggs (May 30, 2014)

thank you both! there's more now that I'll be posting. It's more apparent later that the point is how quick they open up. it's a whirlwind romance. but i can see how you'd think that so early on. I will work on showing the purpose of that! can you guys check out the new stuff I posted?


----------



## TaraLin (May 31, 2014)

I would love to read more. And I get what you mean about the fast pace and there being a point to it. I think ALL writer's have gotten that critique of "this could have been done a different way. It's a little weird to read it the way you wrote it" and you're just thinking "You don't understand! I did it on purpose." XDD


----------



## JayRiggs (Jun 2, 2014)

its been edited, Tara  please tell me what you think of the new addition!


----------



## JayRiggs (Jun 3, 2014)

no no, i totally get where you're coming from cause I kinda stopped abruptly. the new installment (posted in this thread) touches on that a bit.


----------



## Artemis Lasair (Jun 25, 2014)

I loved it, it flowed wonderfully  Didn't expect the twist either  Looking forward to reading more


----------

